# good area for mum and teenage daughter



## Deb50 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi,
I lived in Aegina many years ago (when I was married to a Greek man) we unfortunately divorced and I came back to the UK. I loved my time in Greece though and would love to go back. I am planning on spending the next few summers looking around various parts of Greece to hopefully find somewhere that I could spend a few years once my daughter has finished school and off to Uni. Was wondering if anyone could give me any ideas of where would be good places to start looking. I am divorced and in my early fifties, can speak a bit of Greek but am going to improve on that lol. I prefer smaller places, village life etc and like to live amongst Greek people. Any help/advice would be really appreciated. Thank you xx


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I always give people the same advice...start on mainland Greece. I chose the Southern Peloponnese owing to the now easy access to Athens yet great rural location near unspoilt coast lines.

Main considerations are....

1) Medical facilities......(very limited on many of the islands, and costly to get to mainland)

2) Boredom......some of the smaller islands are great for a holiday, but if you live there 24/7 will you be bored?

3) Cost of living.....Many islands are expensive with food, fuel prices etc.

4) All year round offerings......some islands really "close down" out of the tourist season.

5) Tourism.....Whilst essential for the economy do you want to live with it when retired?

I note reference to your daughter.....I would think when she is with you she will want to lead her own life etc. 
Can she drive? Would village life suit her?

Make sure she can gain easy reach to night-life....yes it does exist outside of Athens and heavy tourist resorts!


----------



## freddy.frog (Oct 20, 2012)

The Grocer is right in the main but I have a place on Kefalonia and its fabulous. Its definitely not for the youngsters and the night life. Its quite and cosmopolitan with great tourist areas like Sami and Skala but the best is in the north in Assos and Fiscardo. It is quite in the winter but there is a small ex pat community. Give it me anytime as opposed to the hustle and bustle of a city.


----------



## Deb50 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks grocer for your reply, really appreciate it. When I lived in Aegina I was there through several bleak winters so that isn't a massive problem for me, however I totally agree re medical issues, hadn't thought about that so again thank you for reminding me !! Am not really expecting my daughter (or indeed my older children who have already flown the nest) to join me to live there but obviously they will come over for holidays etc. Will take on board your comments and have a little nosey around where you are living, I hope you are really enjoying your life over there x


----------



## Deb50 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Freddie Frog, again thank you too for your reply, I will also have a little look to see what Kefalonia has to offer. I am not really wanting somewhere with lots of nightlife etc, give me a lovely little taverna anytime lol. I hope you are really enjoying your life over there x


----------



## Deb50 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi again Grocer, Thanks for your earlier reply but was wondering if you could help a bit further. Have just been 'advised' by my doctor to take more time off work as I have high blood pressure due to stress and anxiety (ok that probably covers most of the UK population at the minute so I am certainly not unique lol) I can't really get away until early July when my daughter finishes school for the summer and goes off to stay with her dad for three weeks. Is there anywhere you feel would be okay for a woman of a certain age on her own, I don't particularly want to be surrounded by tourists as I love the greek village lifestyle but obviously need to feel safe and not stick out like a sore thumb lol. I know its probably a big ask but you may well be the font of all knowledge in the Peloponnese for all I know !!!!
Thanks 
Deb


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Good morning Deb...
The best guide in my mind would be "if the venue is in the UK-German travel catalogues then its likely to be quite full of tourists! Bookings are up this year so far I have been told be around 20% (thankfully for the Greek economy). However in saying that most tourists do head for the islands.....
In your situation consider places like PYLOS, KORONI, AG.NICKOLAS (near STOUPA and much quieter), in saying that Stoupa is very small and reasonably quiet.
From the UK you can get flights in to KALAMATA airport via EasyJet from Gatwick twice a week.
There are plenty of self catering places at very reasonable prices.........


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

The Grocer said:


> Good morning Deb...
> The best guide in my mind would be "if the venue is in the UK-German travel catalogues then its likely to be quite full of tourists! Bookings are up this year so far I have been told be around 20% (thankfully for the Greek economy). However in saying that most tourists do head for the islands.....
> In your situation consider places like PYLOS, KORONI, AG.NICKOLAS (near STOUPA and much quieter), in saying that Stoupa is very small and reasonably quiet.
> From the UK you can get flights in to KALAMATA airport via EasyJet from Gatwick twice a week.
> There are plenty of self catering places at very reasonable prices.........


Messinian Mani is beautiful. I would definitely take a look around if I were you. And the drive from Kalamata is not bad. The road is pretty good. There are a lot of little villages you can explore. We stopped over in Kardamylli to have coffee with some friends and we ended up staying about four hours. Nice clean place and very friendly.


----------



## Deb50 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you, will have a look and see what its like around there too, all i need is somewhere clean to stay , lots of good food, sunshine and nice people. Just what the doctor ordered xx


----------



## Deb50 (Apr 16, 2013)

I know its a miracle I am after but ideally would love to find somewhere I can come back to several times a year while my daughter is still at school here (she has four years til she finishes her A levels so cant make a more permanent move til then) that then gives me time to really get a good feel of the area, possibly make some nice friends ( have tended to keep myself to myself a bit as have been married to an 'island' Greek with disastrous results sadly) and learn how to properly relax lol x


----------



## asimenia (Feb 20, 2012)

What about Epirus - Preveza. It's a fully functioning town not at all seasonal. LOADS of teens out every night, but the town is small enough to know what they are up to. Beaches and 30 mins from Lefkada and 45mins from Parga. 3 1/2 hours from Thessaloniki (by car). We have an airport but that's seasonal. Athens 5 hrs (regular bus service). Very green - more doctors that you can shake a stick at! Also 2hrs from Ioannina and ski centre of Metsovo.


----------



## Deb50 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for your nice reply, I shall indeed have a look at the area you suggest and give it some thought, thanks once again I really appreciate your help
Regards Deb


----------



## asimenia (Feb 20, 2012)

Well If you need anywhere to stay while you are looking - give me a shout


----------



## Deb50 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you, thats really kind of you. How long have you been over in Greece, I take it you are thoroughly enjoying it over there !!! I know times are difficult at the minute but I hope you stick it out and don't end up coming back over to the UK. One of the things I really do regret is having to come back to the UK 
Deb x


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Have you considered north Greece? The flights to Thesaloniki airport tent to be a bit more expensive, but Halkadiki has a massive range of towns and villages. Some can be totally overcrowded with (mainly Serbian) tourists, while others can feel like a ghost town out off season, but there are plenty in between. I'm more familiar with the first leg. You could drive down one side seeing what is to offer (Athitos, Polikrono, Hanioty, Pefkohory, Paraskavi) all totally different- one is sure to appeal! Also, Callithia, which I personally don't like is a safe yet popular night out for students, having the best clubs. I know of several women - of many ages - who have settled in these places from the UK, and I really wouldn't worry about finding friends. I generally summer in Pefkohory, but its really crowded these days. My husband has friends there, but I found making Greek and English friends of my own pritty easy (and I'm not that sociable). Given the choice, I'd like Athitos (more traditional feel, stunning scenery) or going down the other coast which is full of fishing villages and has a definite Greek feel - although it is much wilder, and you may need to brush up you Greek to make friends.
Another option could be staying closer to the city. Peria for example is about 15 minutes on the bus from the airport. Its a popular day out for city people, and combines busseling with peaceful in a very pleasent way. Although many Greeks feel it is too close to the city for the sea to be swim able, it has got all its clean flags! I've recently seen small sea front apartments going for 150 per month, and huge maisonettes with large balconys with sea views 10muinite from beach at 250! Rents are really low there right now, I think it's got a lot to do with petrol prices.
The majority of residence are Greek, but I lived there before I could speak much , with little problem . There are also many English people, well just enough to stock papers! One advantage to this option is that you get many of the advantages of the city (hospital, university night life, shopping airport) while still feeling village.

If you would consider the north, I could better advise you if I knew 1)how important the beach is 2) how you balance village with town practicalities 3) will you use a car 4) do you want to rent a place for the 4 years or just return to the same place over and over 5) if you will come throughout the year, what do you want in the winter.


----------



## alisonbooth (May 26, 2014)

Hi Deb,

I've recently turned 20 and my Mum is almost 50. We're planning on moving to Aegina to live and have booked everything (including visas) for early July this year. I read that you've previously lived there, is there a great deal of expats around? We're moving there for a change of lifestyle, I hope she won't mind me saying, but Mum's recently divorced. Do you have any expert knowledge, regarding cost of living, buying a means of transport, if it's easy to travel to other islands for a few nights, nightlife, etc on Aegina that we could use? 

Thanks!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to Aegina Island*

It looks like there are lots of expats on Aegina,I saw someone with the forum name of...edumike on Aegina expat forum,they posted on 2nd april 2009,talking about Aegina and looking for expats.There is Aegina Home and Living on line.Spetses,Poros and Hydra are very close for visits and night-life and there is the very beautiful Agistri which is only about 10 minutes away by ferry boat.


----------

